# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Ineens veel minder goed zien

## mimiiscool

Ik heb een probleem. Ik kan vanaf een aantal dagen ineens veel minder goed zien. veraf gaat redelijk is ook veel minder geworden, maar dichtbij zie ik niet heel veel (zit nu zowat op mijn beeldscherm  :Frown:  ). Gister maar snel naar de opticien geweest en zij heeft mij met spoed doorgestuurd naar de oogarts. die heeft testen gedaan en kan niet vinden wat het is en heeft het advies gegeven om af te wachten. aangegeven dat ik nu ook niet kan autorijden, werken en voor mijn kleine baby kan zorgen. Ik zie echt 50% minder binnen 1 week. Herkent iemand dit? kan mijn zicht nog terugkomen? zit nu echt gefrustreerd thuis. voel me verder goed, heb geen hoofdpijn, het is alleen dat ik veel minder scherp zie. iemand ervaring met dit probleem of advies?

----------


## Agnes574

Oei, dat is een zéér vervelend probleem!!
Ik weet hier ook niet één, twee, drie een antwoord op ... hopelijk heeft je oogarts gelijk en gaat het over!

Héél véél sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------

